

Ranking Employees: Why Comparing Workers to Their Peers Can Often Backfire - cwan
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article.cfm?articleid=2567

======
quanticle
In my opinion, this piece ignores the larger issue with ranking employees.
Ranking of any sort implies competition. Your employees should not be
competing against one another any more than the cells of your body should.

